# [appli] vieille gentoo besoin d'une appli (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai une gentoo qui a 3-4 ans et pour lequel je voudrais installer wpa_supplicant pour de l'authentification 802.1x

Or je ne peux pas emerger wpa_supplicant et la compilation du programme à la main n'arrive pas à travailler avec eth0.

J'aimerai trouver une solution avec un emerge mais je ne sais pas trop comment y arriver.

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by mcsky2 on Tue Nov 27, 2012 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Donne-nous des infos :

- emerge --info

- des extraits des erreurs de compilation de wpa_supplicant

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Quand je lance wpa, j'ai :

wpa_supplicant -D wired -i eth0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant2.conf

No drivers enabled

Failed to initialize wpa_supplicant

et pour mon emerge --info :

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6700_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Sep 2012 08:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/pkgconfig:  0.23

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

sys-devel/make:      3.81

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.23-r3

sys-libs/glibc:      2.6.1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/torque"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa arts audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bonobo branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli colord consolekit corba cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus deprecated dia dri dts dvd dvdr dvi eds effects emboss encode esd evo examples exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp galago gdbm gif gimpprint glitz glut gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml guile hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea lcms ldap libnotify live mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat ming mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack nautilus ncurses networking new-login nfs nis nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pbs pcre pdf plotutils plugin png policykit postscript ppds pppd pulseaudio qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline regex rtsp samba sample screen sdl session skins slp snmp socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg svga tcl tcltk tcpd tetex theora thunderbird tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis win32codecs wma wxwidgets wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY, USE_PYTHON

----------

## xaviermiller

Et l'erreur de "emerge wpa_supplicant" ?

As-tu bien démarré dbus et mis à jour dbus-glib ?

----------

## boozo

@XavierMiller : Heuuu... à mon avis, je ne crois pas dans ce sens il va s'en sortir simplement   :Wink:  comme il le dit, le @system est comme qui dirait : légèrement "outdated" vu la sortie du emerge --info.

@OP: Il y a une raison sinon des contraintes particulières pour ne pas mettre ta gentoo "à jour" avant de se pencher sur le pb wifi ?

----------

## mcsky2

Je ne mets plus a jour cette gentoo car j'ai une appli propriétaire qui fonctionne uniquement sur un systeme de 2008.

Mon but est d'utiliser du 802.1X avec la carte reseau et non du wifi.

J'avais le choix entre network-manager (trop de dependances) et wpa_supplicant (plus simple).

emerge wpa_supplicant

 * IMPORTANT: 21 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-1.0-r2 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-1.0-r1 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-1.0 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5 (masked by: EAPI 4)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '2'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## boozo

Ah ouais... je sentais un coup tordu donc voilà le pourquoi du comment... ben là c'est pas gagné d'avance   :Sad: 

Bon en premier lieu, tu ne pourras rien tester ou faire sans avoir portage à jour -> regarde en premier ce que te donne :

```
#emerge -puv portage
```

S'il ne te mets pas une marmite parce que tu n'es - toujours pas - en openrc (  :Wink:  ) et que tu peux te passer d'outils en couche graphique alors tu pourrais peut-être tenter net-misc/xsupplicant avec un update chirurgical au besoin.

Il ne semble pas être trop difficile ni regardant sur les deps à ce que je vois ; tu devrais il me semble en avoir déjà l'essentiel avec une conf de base (sauf p.e. wireless-tools)

```
DEPEND="dev-libs/libxml2

        dev-libs/openssl

        net-wireless/wireless-tools

        sys-libs/zlib"
```

Il faut vraiment vérifier les dépendances avant de se lancer dans quoi que ce soit au risque de te trouver avec un système bancal en cours de route et activer la Feature "buildpkg" de portage ne sera pas inutile pour un éventuel roll-back si besoin.

M'enfin, ça peut se tenter   :Wink: 

Après attention, c'est vraiment _sans garantie aucune_ :

- que tu ne devras pas upgrader d'avantage de choses pour y arriver (i.e. openrc, etc)

- que le EAPOL fonctionnera, si le reste passe

Btw, je ne parle même pas des risques de sécurité qui doivent trainer depuis 2008... pour ma culture personnelle glsa-check ne te renvois rien d'alarmant sur cette machine depuis ton dernier sync au 19/12 ?   :Shocked: 

ps:/ Pour info encore, quelle est cette apps propriétaire si critique ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai une solution stable pour toi : tu pseudo-virtualises cette Gentoo de 2008 dans un chroot, et tu repars d'un système à jour et récent.

Vive les systèmes propriétaires...

----------

## mcsky2

Apres des essais avec xsupplicant infructueux, j'ai reussi à m'en sortir en recuperant le profile de 2008 (http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/snapshots/).

J'ai viré le profile 2010 (/usr/portage) et j'ai refait le lien symbolique du make.profile. 

J'ai fait mon emerge wpa_supplicant en enlevant les use qt.

L'authentification reseau fonctionne maintenant

Ouf

PS : mon appli propriétaire est mentor (http://www.mentor.com/france/)

----------

